# Belkin N600 DB Modem/Router (F9J1102) Connection Problems



## DanielMMS (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi Guys

I'm trying to install a new modem/router (the above) and am having a few problems. The install seems to have gone fine and the firmware has been updated to the latest version. PCs/laptops/PS3s/phones can all connect to the router both wired and wirelessly. But the modem seems to be dropping its connection to the internet at regular intervals - sometimes every 15mins, other times less. The security log mentions "PPPoE disconnected" after which it reconnects.

Has anyone got an idiot proof list of what I should be checking? My old Netgear DG834PN does not have this problem at all so it really has to be the router rather than the line - at least that is my guess.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I would suggest you call your ISP and ask them to look at their PPPoE server logs to determine why you are getting the disconnects as well as what your router logs are saying.


----------



## xpman17 (Feb 9, 2012)

whenever you swap out modems or routers if you have an internet connection that requires a username and password you will have to type that information in the new device if you don't know your username or your network password you have to contact your isp that wll resolve your issue


----------

